# Help with REW hardware configuration please?



## charliebrownie (Jun 14, 2017)

Hi guys, I would appreciate if someone could chime in if equipment used to measure my studio monitors in my room would work? This is how my monitors are currently connected:

Desktop PC via USB -> Behringer UMC204HD (that can do phantom power) -> 1/4" out to XLR -> Focal Alpha Studio Monitors

I also have a Behringer ECM8000 measuring microphone and a MobilePre USB preamp that I can connect up to the PC via USB.

1. Would it be better to use the ECM8000 with the UMC204HD or would it be better to use with the additional MobilePRE USB to get an accurate reading? Or does it not really matter? 

2. If it is better to use the microphone with the UMC204HD, does any one have any idea why I am not getting any input signal when I use the RTA function?
- Connected the ECM8000 to one of the XLR inputs on the UMC204HD, turned on the phantom power
- Am able to hear myself on the speakers am seeing the volume signal when UMC204HD line option is selected as the default option under the Windows sound 'recording' tab.
- I have default device selected as the 'Input device' under preferences
- Tried changing the 'input device' to line option of the UMC204HD, restarted REW but still to no avail.

3. Is playing the REW generator's pink noise off the UMC204HD preamp the correct thing to do? Or should I use a different source such as my desktop PC sound card or the MobilePre?

4. How important is it to calibrate my UMC204HD or MobilePre soundcard? Or will I be fine without doing a calibration on them?

Thanks!


----------



## JohnM (Apr 11, 2006)

Either of the UMC or the Mobile Pre should be fine.



charliebrownie said:


> Am able to hear myself on the speakers


That's bad, you do not want anything from the mic getting to the speakers. Turn off any monitoring options (including 'Listen to this device' in Windows) and make sure the mix knob (if there is one) is turned to computer. Most soundcards are more than flat enough to be used without a cal file, but one of the purposes of doing the cal is to see whether there is any monitoring active. That needs to be addressed, you can't get valid measurements if the mic is feeding through to the speakers.


----------

